# anyone know how to care for red eyed tree frogs



## Geckogod (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi I know this has been asked alot but does anyone have any decent caresheets for AUSTRALIAN red eyed green tree frogs, not the south american ones, the aussie ones, any help would be appreciated as I will be setting a red eyed green tree frog tank up soon

Thanks in advance Geckogod


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know you can feed them crickets...


----------



## garycahill (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty much the same as Green Trees, except the humidity has to be higher.
Spray them daily also


----------



## Geckogod (Oct 12, 2009)

Really I thought that they were different seeing as they need a more tropical enclosure as to green tree frogs which live around Sydney and stuff


----------



## garycahill (Oct 12, 2009)

Hence the humidity


----------



## Geckogod (Oct 15, 2009)

Kewl thanks for the help


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing like GTFs, they are very different and thus many people seem to have trouble keeping them. GTFs live over a wide distribution over NE Australia and occupy many different habitats, they do extremely well in semi arid areas and do well with little water, they are also masters of finding any amount of water within the environment they are living in, they also can handle a wide range of temperatures and readily eat in most of them. Redeyes on the other hand are only found along the east coast from south of Townsville to around Forster NSW, they live in wet sclerophyll forests and rainforests and expect the water to be there, they will die dried up on the side of a 3 foot tank with a tub of water under them, they are very temperature specific and stop eating if temps arn't within the ranges of about 18 and 28 degrees and usually end up suffering from MBD due to high temps and a refusal to eat, they are also not as laid back as GTF and suffer from stress easily.


----------



## Geckogod (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Jason


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 21, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Pretty much the same as Green Trees, except the humidity has to be higher.
> Spray them daily also


they are both green they are both frogs lol


----------



## garycahill (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the method that works for me Dabool.
I breed these & have done so, along with L. fallax, L. infranata & L. raniformis.
I doubt that I would have the success in breeding all these species if their requirements were not being met. What works for one person, doesn't necessarily mean that the next has do do the exact same thing or it's wrong. As I posted, this is correct. The extra humidity slows down evaporation & with daily spraying, water is readily available throughout the enclosure. So, this will obviously work, pure just a different method. I don't know too many people that keep GTF's with just a tub of water either, I don't.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 24, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nothing like GTFs, they are very different and thus many people seem to have trouble keeping them. GTFs live over a wide distribution over NE Australia and occupy many different habitats, they do extremely well in semi arid areas and do well with little water, they are also masters of finding any amount of water within the environment they are living in, they also can handle a wide range of temperatures and readily eat in most of them. Redeyes on the other hand are only found along the east coast from south of Townsville to around Forster NSW, they live in wet sclerophyll forests and rainforests and expect the water to be there, they will die dried up on the side of a 3 foot tank with a tub of water under them, they are very temperature specific and stop eating if temps arn't within the ranges of about 18 and 28 degrees and usually end up suffering from MBD due to high temps and a refusal to eat, they are also not as laid back as GTF and suffer from stress easily.


REd eyed tree frogs are also found as far south as Ourimbah central coast 45 mins north of Sydney


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 24, 2009)

best to keep them with 80-100 night lamp on at night
with a 5.0 UVB lamp on for 10 hours during the day
feed them bout 3 crickets of appropriate size 2-3 times a week
just increase the size of the crickets as they get older
and dust with calcium every second feed and give them Multi vite about every third
be very careful with what u put in the tank everything must b sterilised by boiling water
as thats the ONLY easy way to kill cyhtrid fungus
spray tank daily at night and to wake up for feeding which should also b done at night


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> REd eyed tree frogs are also found as far south as Ourimbah central coast 45 mins north of Sydney



Yes I know... I wasn't trying to be specific, just generalising to where they are easily found in numbers...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2009)

garycahill said:


> I don't know too many people that keep GTF's with just a tub of water either, I don't.



I kept them in a bone dry aviary outdoors, if I wanted them to spawn I just place a tub of water in the avairy. I also kept them in dry and wet indoor enclosures for 20 years and found it was alot easier to keep clean being dry.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2009)

Both can be kept fine in dry outdoor aviaries in Sydney if they are getting the right amount of sun / heat and shade, no water need be supplied other than a hosing once a week (not really needed other than on really hot days) as their is usually sufficent humidity levels, in heated enclosures it gets far dryer and red eyed's need to sprayed or supplied with extra humidity via other methods.


----------

